# denied by the union



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

guys get this about 4 months ago when i was out of work again i called the local 130 and inquired about joining and i was told i could not because i never passed algebra when i was in high school yes i quit school but i went back and got my ged and have been in the field for 3 years my question is this has anyone heard of this practice anywhere else or is this a common grounds for denial thanks guys for any light yall can shed on this for me


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

Doesn't sound right at all. GED should suffice. Pay a visit in person, get the rules/requirements on paper and in your hand, talk to a director about it. If the rules are that rigid, you may have to test in some other way.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Most programs require 1 year of algebra take a night course at a CC


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are computer keyboards these days made without Shift and punctuation keys?


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

My local and every local I have heard about requires Algebra. However, if you didn't take it in high school it is perfectly acceptable to take a night course.

Your local might be different, or they might not be taking many people in this bad economy so they were trying to keep you away.


----------



## bward76 (Oct 7, 2009)

When I got in 15 years ago, I had to take an algebra class at the local j.c. because I never had in high school. Usally one semester of basic or begining algebra fits the requirements.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Denied*



rewire said:


> Most programs require 1 year of algebra take a night course at a CC


 I agree here. Getting your GED is a good first step, but you have to be able to work algebra to get through the apprenticeship. It is painful to watch an otherwise great worker struggle and still not get a passing grade. Take courses.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

algebra 99 will give you the basics you need once out in the world you will not use alot of algebra but basic math skills are a must.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

ryanapplequist said:


> guys get this about 4 months ago when i was out of work again i called the local 130 and inquired about joining and i was told i could not because i never passed algebra when i was in high school yes i quit school but i went back and got my ged and have been in the field for 3 years my question is this has anyone heard of this practice anywhere else or is this a common grounds for denial thanks guys for any light yall can shed on this for me


i told you - Go to Nunez


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

nolabama said:


> i told you - Go to Nunez


 i know but i cant even do that till i pay off the first student loan from years back got it in defferment right now


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

ryanapplequist said:


> i know but i cant even do that till i pay off the first student loan from years back got it in defferment right now


that should have been done a while ago - given your employment concerns you should be able to ask for an emergency forberance and go from there


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

rewire said:


> algebra 99 will give you the basics you need once out in the world you will not use alot of algebra but basic math skills are a must.


 
Being able to do math seems to help the thought process.

And while you seldom use it, there is no doubt it is important.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

brian john said:


> Being able to do math seems to help the thought process.
> 
> And while you seldom use it, there is no doubt it is important.


ouch :stupid:you wound me so with your scathing words of rebuke


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

you two play nice with each other ya hear :laughing:


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

nolabama said:


> that should have been done a while ago - given your employment concerns you should be able to ask for an emergency forberance and go from there


 im sure u know the reasons i let it lapse over the years but i did start paying it off and got it back in good standing when i was on that job in venice actually knocked it down 700 buck in like 4 months but ever since febuary well you know im gonna look into that emergency thing u talked about


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

ryanapplequist said:


> im sure u know the reasons i let it lapse over the years but i did start paying it off and got it back in good standing when i was on that job in venice actually knocked it down 700 buck in like 4 months but ever since febuary well you know im gonna look into that emergency thing u talked about


yeah that will work out if you call and tell em - whatever you do DO NOT DEFAULT ON THAT LOAN your credit score will never be able to go above about 650 due to Federal laws


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

nolabama said:


> you two play nice with each other ya hear :laughing:


 I just put him time out for the next 30 days :no:


----------



## bward76 (Oct 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> Being able to do math seems to help the thought process.
> 
> And while you seldom use it, there is no doubt it is important.


I'm not trying to correct anyone but simple pipe bending is all algebra. We all know the multipliers for offsets but they are based on algebra. Cosine and tangent of angles.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

rewire said:


> ouch :stupid:you wound me so with your scathing words of rebuke


That was not rebuke that was supporting your statement and furthering. NO HARM WAS MEANT...We have over sensitized you.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bward76 said:


> I'm not trying to correct anyone but simple pipe bending is all algebra. We all know the multipliers for offsets but they are based on algebra. Cosine and tangent of angles.


Yes and good layout on a large deck can rely on algebra. most electricians may not need the math BUT my point is/was it does not damage the mind to know math and advance math.

EVERYTHING we do relies on math, a calculus professor once told the class that even the simple toilet paper is a mathematical equation, the basic design is to use the least amount of paper to get the most wipe for the buck.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Math is important everyday on the job.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Are computer keyboards these days made without Shift and punctuation keys?


Are you insinuating that (1) sentence containing (94) words is missing a few punctuation points :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Are you insinuating that (1) sentence containing (94) words is missing a few punctuation points :laughing:


as well as some letters that need capitalization it absolutely astounds me that there are so many young people out there who dont have the basic skills to communicate and yet they say the are so musunderstood seems to me that if they took some basic typing courses thay might be able to express themselves in a way others can comprehend without having to resort to manually dissect their written words sort through them and then rearrange them into more coherent sentences i mean really is this the attitude this country is becoming is this the future if so elquida has nothing to do but sit back and keep their powder dry and we will destroy ourselves in short order btw i like the way you count words do you do that on a word processor and how accurate is it tonights the night i shall be talking about of flu the subject of word association football this is a technique out a living much used in the practice makes perfect of psychoanalysister and brother and one that has occupied piper the majority rule of my attention squad by the right number one two three four the last five years to the memory it is quite remarkable baker charlie how much the millers son this socalled while you were out word association immigrants problems influences the manner from heaven in which we sleek it cowering timrous beasties all american speke the famous explorer and the really well that is surprising partner in crime is that a lot and his wife of the lions feeding time we may be c d e effectively quite unaware of the fact or fiction section of the watford public library that we are even doing it is a far far better thing that I do now then now then whats going onward christian barnard the famous hearty part of the lettuce now praise famous mental homes for loonies like me and so on the button my contention causing all the headaches is that unless we take into account of monte cristo in our thinking george the fifth this phenomenon the other hand we shall not be able satisfact or fiction section of the watford public library againily to understand to attention when I'm talking to you and stop laughing about human nature mans psychological make up some story the wifell believe and hence the very meaning of life itselfish bastard ill kick him in the balls pond road


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> as well as some letters that need capitalization it absolutely astounds me that there are so many young people out there who dont have the basic skills to communicate and yet they say the are so musunderstood seems to me that if they took some basic typing courses thay might be able to express themselves in a way others can comprehend without having to resort to manually dissect their written words sort through them and then rearrange them into more coherent sentences i mean really is this the attitude this country is becoming is this the future if so elquida has nothing to do but sit back and keep their powder dry and we will destroy ourselves in short order btw i like the way you count words do you do that on a word processor and how accurate is it


I agree with you 100%.. and you can't fix stupid :no:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> as well as some letters that need capitalization it absolutely astounds me that there are so many young people out there who dont have the basic skills to communicate and yet they say the are so musunderstood seems to me that if they took some basic typing courses thay might be able to express themselves in a way others can comprehend without having to resort to manually dissect their written words sort through them and then rearrange them into more coherent sentences i mean really is this the attitude this country is becoming is this the future if so elquida has nothing to do but sit back and keep their powder dry and we will destroy ourselves in short order btw i like the way you count words do you do that on a word processor and how accurate is it tonights the night i shall be talking about of flu the subject of word association football this is a technique out a living much used in the practice makes perfect of psychoanalysister and brother and one that has occupied piper the majority rule of my attention squad by the right number one two three four the last five years to the memory it is quite remarkable baker charlie how much the millers son this socalled while you were out word association immigrants problems influences the manner from heaven in which we sleek it cowering timrous beasties all american speke the famous explorer and the really well that is surprising partner in crime is that a lot and his wife of the lions feeding time we may be c d e effectively quite unaware of the fact or fiction section of the watford public library that we are even doing it is a far far better thing that I do now then now then whats going onward christian barnard the famous hearty part of the lettuce now praise famous mental homes for loonies like me and so on the button my contention causing all the headaches is that unless we take into account of monte cristo in our thinking george the fifth this phenomenon the other hand we shall not be able satisfact or fiction section of the watford public library againily to understand to attention when I'm talking to you and stop laughing about human nature mans psychological make up some story the wifell believe and hence the very meaning of life itselfish bastard ill kick him in the balls pond road


That hurt my face to read.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> That hurt my face to read.


 
Maybe this will help.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Maybe this will help.


 I hate the English.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I never took algebra, which is a requirement in my local, as with most locals, but having 4000 hrs on the job allowed me to bypass that requirement. Try looking into that


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I don't know how to say this without it sounding anti-union, which is not my intent. But to me, any organization that is more concerned with a peice of paper than a persons real skills is not for me. The same thing happened to a freind of mine, but they waited till test day, after he had taken a day off work and payed the test fee, to tell him.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

JTMEYER said:


> I don't know how to say this without it sounding anti-union, which is not my intent. But to me, any organization that is more concerned with a peice of paper than a persons real skills is not for me. The same thing happened to a freind of mine, but they waited till test day, after he had taken a day off work and payed the test fee, to tell him.


It's not that a piece of paper makes a big deal.

The fact is that they have to have a set standard, and they (rightly so) decided that algebra is a requirement. They have to follow that guideline.

There are a lot of issues with letting people into a union, they are simply trying to limit liability for lawsuits, etc.


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> as well as some letters that need capitalization it absolutely astounds me that there are so many young people out there who dont have the basic skills to communicate and yet they say the are so musunderstood seems to me that if they took some basic typing courses thay might be able to express themselves in a way others can comprehend without having to resort to manually dissect their written words sort through them and then rearrange them into more coherent sentences i mean really is this the attitude this country is becoming is this the future if so elquida has nothing to do but sit back and keep their powder dry and we will destroy ourselves in short order btw i like the way you count words do you do that on a word processor and how accurate is it tonights the night i shall be talking about of flu the subject of word association football this is a technique out a living much used in the practice makes perfect of psychoanalysister and brother and one that has occupied piper the majority rule of my attention squad by the right number one two three four the last five years to the memory it is quite remarkable baker charlie how much the millers son this socalled while you were out word association immigrants problems influences the manner from heaven in which we sleek it cowering timrous beasties all american speke the famous explorer and the really well that is surprising partner in crime is that a lot and his wife of the lions feeding time we may be c d e effectively quite unaware of the fact or fiction section of the watford public library that we are even doing it is a far far better thing that I do now then now then whats going onward christian barnard the famous hearty part of the lettuce now praise famous mental homes for loonies like me and so on the button my contention causing all the headaches is that unless we take into account of monte cristo in our thinking george the fifth this phenomenon the other hand we shall not be able satisfact or fiction section of the watford public library againily to understand to attention when I'm talking to you and stop laughing about human nature mans psychological make up some story the wifell believe and hence the very meaning of life itselfish bastard ill kick him in the balls pond road


sparky for one i have a very wide vocabulary and i speak very well nolabama can back me up on that . point two i am a 25 year old grown man i am not some dumb 16 year old kid that hides in his room listening to death metal wears black make-up cuts himself and claims to be misunderstood. third point just because i let my words flow from my mind to my finger tips and on to the screen you are saying i lack basic communication skills. i took computer/typing classes the whole 3 years i was in high school. fourth and final point who are you to judge me do you have a masters in english i think not if you did you would be teaching at a university so dont go getting all metaphysical.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

ryanapplequist said:


> sparky for one i have a very wide vocabulary and i speak very well nolabama can back me up on that


hey ryan - your right you do have a wide vocabulary 
but texting style of writing here drives some people crazy 
and btw i have known 480sparky longer than i have known you - sooo... play nice on the electrical forum and dont feed the trolls (not that 480 is a troll)
u will see if you hang out here long enough


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ryanapplequist said:


> sparky for one i have a very wide vocabulary and i speak very well nolabama can back me up on that . point two i am a 25 year old grown man i am not some dumb 16 year old kid that hides in his room listening to death metal wears black make-up cuts himself and claims to be misunderstood. third point just because i let my words flow from my mind to my finger tips and on to the screen you are saying i lack basic communication skills. i took computer/typing classes the whole 3 years i was in high school. fourth and final point who are you to judge me do you have a masters in english i think not if you did you would be teaching at a university so dont go getting all metaphysical.


You were doing fine till you decided to put your thoughts down on a computer screen. :laughing:

Sorry, but your communication skills suck in plain English :no:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

ryanapplequist said:


> sparky for one i have a very wide vocabulary and i speak very well nolabama can back me up on that . point two i am a 25 year old grown man i am not some dumb 16 year old kid that hides in his room listening to death metal wears black make-up cuts himself and claims to be misunderstood. third point just because i let my words flow from my mind to my finger tips and on to the screen you are saying i lack basic communication skills. i took computer/typing classes the whole 3 years i was in high school. fourth and final point who are you to judge me do you have a masters in english i think not if you did you would be teaching at a university so dont go getting all metaphysical.


Take it again.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> sparky for one i have a very wide vocabulary and i speak very well nolabama can back me up on that . point two i am a 25 year old grown man i am not some dumb 16 year old kid that hides in his room listening to death metal wears black make-up cuts himself and claims to be misunderstood. third point just because i let my words flow from my mind to my finger tips and on to the screen you are saying i lack basic communication skills. i took computer/typing classes the whole 3 years i was in high school. fourth and final point who are you to judge me do you have a masters in english i think not if you did you would be teaching at a university so dont go getting all metaphysical


The point is :
1. There are those here that are very good at typing and English and enjoy correcting others.
2. It is difficult to read post with out proper capitalization and puncutation.
3. I STRUGGLE with typing and grammar, but I try to proof read my post after writing them. Even then i miss spellling, typing errors and grammar.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Denied*



brian john said:


> The point is :
> 1. There are those here that are very good at typing and English and enjoy correcting others.
> 2. It is difficult to read post with out proper capitalization and puncutation.
> 3. I STRUGGLE with typing and grammar, but I try to proof read my post after writing them. Even then i miss spellling, typing errors and grammar.


I agree. Even I make mistakes once in a while, but the only reason I know this is that my wife reminds me.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Denied by the union*



ryanapplequist said:


> guys get this about 4 months ago when i was out of work again i called the local 130 and inquired about joining and i was told i could not because i never passed algebra when i was in high school yes i quit school but i went back and got my ged and have been in the field for 3 years my question is this has anyone heard of this practice anywhere else or is this a common grounds for denial thanks guys for any light yall can shed on this for me


After a couple of days of this thread,I would like to know if your ORIGINAL question ever got answered.


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

ryanapplequist said:


> guys get this about 4 months ago when i was out of work again i called the local 130 and inquired about joining and i was told i could not because i never passed algebra when i was in high school yes i quit school but i went back and got my ged and have been in the field for 3 years my question is this has anyone heard of this practice anywhere else or is this a common grounds for denial thanks guys for any light yall can shed on this for me


I think HS algebra is required in all locals. I applied at 654 today and if I remember correctly something like 4000 documented hours of work with an electrical contractor can substitute this.

On another note, you really should work on constructing your posts according to basic English rules. There seems to be a great amount of laziness that come over some people when they begin typing on the internet that I just can't understand. I don't expect people to be right in their spelling and grammar 100% of the time, because lord knows I'm not, but if you want to be taken seriously you got to put in at least _some _care.


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> After a couple of days of this thread,I would like to know if your ORIGINAL question ever got answered.


thank you riveter for remembering where this started before it became a  english lesson. i did get a few good answers wich i appreciated thanks for the input guys.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

ryanapplequist said:


> thank you riveter for remembering where this started before it became a  english lesson. i did get a few good answers wich i appreciated thanks for the input guys.


Honestly, you communicate like a child. If you want to make it in the business you have to act professional.

I'll also tell you, this tough guy attitude you have will not get you anywhere. ESPECIALLY as a new apprentice.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

ryanapplequist said:


> thank you riveter for remembering where this started before it became a  english lesson. i did get a few good answers wich i appreciated thanks for the input guys.


It's "which", not "wich". You also didn't capitalize the first letter of each sentence.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Denied*



ryanapplequist said:


> thank you riveter for remembering where this started before it became a  english lesson. i did get a few good answers wich i appreciated thanks for the input guys.


That is the way it's supposed to be...Politeness in...politeness out.


----------



## bward76 (Oct 7, 2009)

EDM said:


> Honestly, you communicate like a child. If you want to make it in the business you have to act professional.
> 
> I'll also tell you, this tough guy attitude you have will not get you anywhere. ESPECIALLY as a new apprentice.


Well said. A lot of times, I'll keep a Word doc open and type a reply on that. It will auto correct then you then just cut and paste. I do this a lot of times with e-mails as well.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> That is the way it's supposed to be...Politeness in...politeness out.



I'm not so sure about that. [] doesn't sound very polite to me.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

bward76 said:


> Well said. A lot of times, I'll keep a Word doc open and type a reply on that. It will auto correct then you then just cut and paste. I do this a lot of times with e-mails as well.


My MAC spellchecks everything for me no matter where I type it.

Yes, I am a MAC.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Denied*



Peter D said:


> I'm not so sure about that. [] doesn't sound very polite to me.


 I was talking about his last post ...He thanked me on the intro...and you on the exit.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I was talking about his last post ...He thanked me on the intro...and you on the exit.


He was very rude.

I'm still waiting for a PM from you.


----------



## bward76 (Oct 7, 2009)

EDM said:


> My MAC spellchecks everything for me no matter where I type it.
> 
> Yes, I am a MAC.


Well, I'm not very PC


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Denied*



EDM said:


> He was very rude.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a PM from you.


If you are talking about a POST MORTEM...I ain't dead yet.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> If you are talking about a POST MORTEM...I ain't dead yet.


Private Message, you said you were going to send me one.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

EDM said:


> Private Message, you said you were going to send me one.


About the PowerSaver?


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Peter D said:


> About the PowerSaver?


Not sure, I forget what it was about. 

All I know is that he didn't send it and he is ignoring my friend request.

I have feelings ya know.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Denied*



Peter D said:


> About the PowerSaver?


 Don't forget, you brought it up.:thumbup: Cooool, I did it again. Seriously, though, I've done my testing and and know what what I need to know, and I won't be bothering you with it anymore. I do like the humor, though.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Don't forget, you brought it up.:thumbup: Cooool, I did it again. Seriously, though, I've done my testing and and know what what I need to know, and I won't be bothering you with it anymore.


You actually fell for the false claims of the PowerSaver? Really? :blink:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Denied*



Peter D said:


> You actually fell for the false claims of the PowerSaver? Really? :blink:


 No, not really. I actually do not think it can help save money on a residence if it is hooked up as the manufacturer says.


----------



## prldrp1 (Jun 1, 2009)

need good math skills to make sure your NOT paying to much at the coffee truck:laughing:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> No, not really. I actually do not think it can help save money on a residence if it is hooked up as the manufacturer says.


 changing to CFL s will save you more.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> No, not really. I actually do not think it can help save money on a residence if it is hooked up as the manufacturer says.


Yet in 453 posts you haven't come close to proving that.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

rewire said:


> changing to CFL s will save you more.


 I saved about $20 a month by switching to CFLs (only in the right locations). This was tested last Winter, the savings is less in the Summer when it's light out longer.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If they are denying you entry into the union I would ask them to send you a denial in writing stating what page and section of their rules that shows you don't meet their standards.


----------



## bward76 (Oct 7, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> If they are denying you entry into the union I would ask them to send you a denial in writing stating what page and section of their rules that shows you don't meet their standards.


Actually there's no need to ask, it's on the application. Maybe you can ask them to read it to you.:001_huh:


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> If they are denying you entry into the union I would ask them to send you a denial in writing stating what page and section of their rules that shows you don't meet their standards.


This is HORRIBLE advice. Not only for what bward76 said, but because pissing off the hall is the perfect way to make sure they never accept you. Why would you write a letter challenging them? You are supposed to be doing EXACTLY what they ask you to do to the letter.


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

Why is there so much judging and bashing on here i mean come on. I ask if this is a typical thing and all of a sudden my tread is full of english teachers and guidance counslers. As far as the hall goes if they are like some of yall on here i will stay independent. Come to think of it the last few companies i have worked for have been royally screwed up. Maybe i will just give up on electrical and go back offshore.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

ryanapplequist said:


> Why is there so much judging


 We are being honest with you. If you actually listened you might learn something. If you expect to get into the IBEW you have 5 long years of shutting up and listening, then doing what you are told. You are also expected to act professional, communicating like an adult is part of that.

I don't think that's asking too much, do you?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ryanapplequist said:


> Why is there so much judging and bashing on here i mean come on. I ask if this is a typical thing and all of a sudden my tread is full of english teachers and guidance counslers. As far as the hall goes if they are like some of yall on here i will stay independent. Come to think of it the last few companies i have worked for have been royally screwed up. Maybe i will just give up on electrical and go back offshore.


 
A smart person would be thankful that these problems in communication skills are being pointed out :thumbsup:

Keep in mind there has not been (1) post on this thread saying anything positive about your English talents

Give me the finger if it makes you feel any better.. just remember in a competitive market you are judged on everything


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> A smart person would be thankful that these problems in communication skills are being pointed out :thumbsup:
> 
> Keep in mind there has not been (1) post on this thread saying anything positive about your English talents
> 
> Give me the finger if it makes you feel any better.. just remember in a completive market you are judged on everything


Wow. Do I believe my eyes? You're actually defending the spelling and grammar police?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Wow. Do I believe my eyes? You're actually defending the spelling and grammar police?


 
I never said you were wrong *all* the time playing spelling cop :thumbsup:


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

I think it's time for you two to kiss and makeup.


----------



## bward76 (Oct 7, 2009)

EDM said:


> This is HORRIBLE advice. Not only for what bward76 said, but because pissing off the hall is the perfect way to make sure they never accept you. Why would you write a letter challenging them? You are supposed to be doing EXACTLY what they ask you to do to the letter.


I was being very sarcastic.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

bward76 said:


> I was being very sarcastic.


I was agreeing with what you said. That other guys advice was bad for the reason you cited, among other things.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

EDM said:


> I think it's time for you two to kiss and makeup.


 

Well, ok, I'll do it in principle.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

EDM said:


> I think it's time for you two to kiss and makeup.


:hang:














:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

EDM said:


> I think it's time for you two to kiss and makeup.


The forum would be pretty boring without rivalries. 

Peter D vs. Black4Truck
480sparky vs. Bob Badger
oldman vs. rewire (well, everybody is against rewire)
EDM vs. ArrrrrrMatey

...and so forth. You get the idea.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Denial*



nitro71 said:


> If they are denying you entry into the union I would ask them to send you a denial in writing stating what page and section of their rules that shows you don't meet their standards.


If you remember reading his first post he said that he did not do well in algebra. That is a major prerequisite to entering the electrical apprenticeship.
Take courses of algebra and try again.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> The forum would be pretty boring without rivalries.
> 
> Peter D vs. Black4Truck
> 480sparky vs. Bob Badger
> ...


All in good fun.. and yes.. it would get boring


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

To my local brothers here in southern Louisiana. Try contacting local 130, 1077 and 995 and see if they are accepting any CE's or CW's at this time. 130 is working but slow, 995 had some nuke work and some hospital work should be starting soon. 1077 is dead but hospital work should start around JAN/FEB. However, to get in the JW class the math is required. My suggestion is try for the CE/CW position and take a class at a local votech school (La Rose) and that should help to get you into an apprenticeship. Sorry but 2-3 years in the field isn't enough documented hours to test out for 2 year apprentice or journeyman. However if you can document the 2 years work 3 years as a CE/CW you could test out for the JW.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Denied*



rlc3854 said:


> To my local brothers here in southern Louisiana. Try contacting local 130, 1077 and 995 and see if they are accepting any CE's or CW's at this time. 130 is working but slow, 995 had some nuke work and some hospital work should be starting soon. 1077 is dead but hospital work should start around JAN/FEB. However, to get in the JW class the math is required. My suggestion is try for the CE/CW position and take a class at a local votech school (La Rose) and that should help to get you into an apprenticeship. Sorry but 2-3 years in the field isn't enough documented hours to test out for 2 year apprentice or journeyman. However if you can document the 2 years work 3 years as a CE/CW you could test out for the JW.


Just wanted to ask; Is there not a lot of work for a qualified electrician there in southern Louisiana?


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Just wanted to ask; Is there not a lot of work for a qualified electrician there in southern Louisiana?


what i have found so far is nobody wants helpers. they want full blown electricans. like the last company i worked for had an electrican with 20 years expierence and was only paying him 15 bucks an hour. that is about what im used to getting as a helper. so sick of getting screwed down here.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Just wanted to ask; Is there not a lot of work for a qualified electrician there in southern Louisiana?


No, not really at this time. What do you consider a qualified electrician.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

ryanapplequist said:


> what i have found so far is nobody wants helpers. they want full blown electricans. like the last company i worked for had an electrican with 20 years expierence and was only paying him 15 bucks an hour. that is about what im used to getting as a helper. so sick of getting screwed down here.


Sorry to hear that. It is winter and things are getting slower, lets all hope things pick up soon and wages too. As you probably already know is that LU 130 JW is $25.00 an hour. Not bad but, if you want to work, make better money but not better benefits, look to industrial plant work. Again some work in the plants are expected to pick up in Jan-Feb-Mar, so start hitting the industrial contractors with apps/resumes. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

*Options*

If IBEW turns thier nose up to you there is alwas IEC:
http://www.ieci.org/index.mv?screen=BecElect&xsub=1
Because 6,744,000 people cant be wrong.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Peter D said:


> The forum would be pretty boring without rivalries.
> 
> Peter D vs. Black4Truck
> 480sparky vs. Bob Badger
> ...


 I am not against rewire - he is an A#1 nut job but I still think he is a good addition to our group.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

nolabama said:


> he is an A#1 nut job but I still think he is a good addition to our group.


You just described a electrician!


----------



## River Boy (Oct 26, 2009)

bward76 said:


> I'm not trying to correct anyone but simple pipe bending is all algebra. We all know the multipliers for offsets but they are based on algebra. Cosine and tangent of angles.


Don't you mean trigonometry? As in, 'Simple pipe bending is all trigonometry'.


----------



## bward76 (Oct 7, 2009)

River Boy said:


> Don't you mean trigonometry? As in, 'Simple pipe bending is all trigonometry'.


Welcome to the board.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

bward76 said:


> Welcome to the board.


That's an improper greeting. 

It's "Welcome to the forum."


----------



## bward76 (Oct 7, 2009)

Peter D said:


> That's an improper greeting.
> 
> It's "Welcome to the forum."


You guys don't miss a thing.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Peter D said:


> The forum would be pretty boring without rivalries.
> 
> Peter D vs. Black4Truck
> 480sparky vs. Bob Badger
> ...


Did I miss the Shunk/Peter D. boxing match?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Did I miss the Shunk/Peter D. boxing match?


Yeah, that's why Marc hasn't been posting lately because I won the match. :laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> Did I miss the Shunk/Peter D. boxing match?


Shunk vs Peter D? Was it on Pay-per-View?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, that's why Marc hasn't been posting lately because I won the match. :laughing:


You serious?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

nolabama said:


> You serious?


Of course. :jester:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Qualified electrician`*



rlc3854 said:


> No, not really at this time. What do you consider a qualified electrician.


To me, a qualified electrician is one who has had the training, the schooling , and the experience to do the job safely and correctly. If you really know what you are doing but don't have the credentials, maybe you could talk to a contractor and see if he will let you work under somebody until you prove yourself. That is what I would do...if I needed to feed my family.


----------



## River Boy (Oct 26, 2009)

bward76 said:


> Welcome to the board.


Thank You!


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> If IBEW turns thier nose up to you there is alwas IEC:
> http://www.ieci.org/index.mv?screen=BecElect&xsub=1
> Because 6,744,000 people cant be wrong.


 thanks for the info im going to call them tommorrow


----------



## wavector (Nov 10, 2009)

*Uneducate Members*

I remember working there in 130 and there was a guy who was obviously so dumb that people actually felt sorry for the guy I guess. It was painfully obvious this never graduated elementary school, yet he was getting JW pay and bennies. He didn't get it no matter how many times he was taught, the guy just could not comprehend what was going on. After Katrina, the local had an open door policy and dues to get in were $2. As long as you could walk you got a yellow ticket. It was shameful for this guy to be a member, yet he was. Now, that's just one guy I knew. How many more of these types are taking up space on job sites while real electricians are starving at home with families to feed?


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I am not against rewire - he is an A#1 nut job but I still think he is a good addition to our group.


 your supose to say "and I mean that in the nicest way possible"


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

wavector said:


> I remember working there in 130 and there was a guy who was obviously so dumb that people actually felt sorry for the guy I guess. It was painfully obvious this never graduated elementary school, yet he was getting JW pay and bennies. He didn't get it no matter how many times he was taught, the guy just could not comprehend what was going on. After Katrina, the local had an open door policy and dues to get in were $2. As long as you could walk you got a yellow ticket. It was shameful for this guy to be a member, yet he was. Now, that's just one guy I knew. How many more of these types are taking up space on job sites while real electricians are starving at home with families to feed?


I have a friend who has an eighth grade education that holds a yellow card for local 130. He just got picked up by Fisk. I would not let him ring out my doghouse.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

rewire said:


> your supose to say "and I mean that in the nicest way possible"


I don't.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

nolabama said:


> I have a friend who has an eighth grade education.


Yeah, and I used to work for one who was the best of the best GF.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I don't.


 then **** you


----------



## wavector (Nov 10, 2009)

*uneducate vs. undereducated*



miller_elex said:


> Yeah, and I used to work for one who was the best of the best GF.


I didn't mean to imply that the undereducated need to be withheld from membership. I have some friends who are undereducated and are better wireman than me. But, the guy I'm talking about is totally incompetent and shouldn't even be in the trade. He's the kind of guy that could potentially get someone hurt because his is just dumb. Then before I left, I had the pleasure to work with one of the politically connected individuals who would do absolutely nothing all day leaving me to do the entire install. That was the last straw for me, I left never to return.


*Adj.**1.*







*undereducated* - poorly or insufficiently educated uneducated - not having a good education

*Adj.**1.*







*uneducated* - not having a good education noncivilised, noncivilized - not having a high state of culture and social development
innumerate - lacking knowledge and understanding of mathematical concepts and methods
unenlightened - not enlightened; ignorant; "the devices by which unenlightened men preserved the unjust social order"
uninformed - not informed; lacking in knowledge or information; "the uninformed public"
illiterate - not able to read or write
educated - possessing an education (especially having more than average knowledge)


----------



## Florida EC (Nov 3, 2009)

Algebra is a requirement, as it should be, to become a proficient electrician. If you have a GED, then more than likely you only had basic math classes. You'll undertand why when you have the responsibility of performing trade related calculations as a Journeyman or if you ever want to advance. Whether you're union or non-union, you won't get far with just basic math skills.


----------



## wavector (Nov 10, 2009)

Many calculations are trigonometric functions, so trig would help along with physics. But, physics isn't really necessary. Alg and Trig should do it.

Here's one for you:

It's Friday afternoon and you're one the way to the shop when the shop calls and asks to go by a shopping center and get a parking lot lighting pole height so they can order some replacements the same height. You are not in a bucket truck and all you have to measure with is a 16' tape measure and a six foot rule. (Clue:this is not a trick question, and either of the provided measuring devices will work and the answer doesn't involve using them both or together in any way) I had to do this in Miami, FL in 1993 coming back from another job in south Miami Beach.

Good luck.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

wavector said:


> Many calculations are trigonometric functions, so trig would help along with physics. But, physics isn't really necessary. Alg and Trig should do it.
> 
> Here's one for you:
> 
> ...


 what if it is raining


----------



## wavector (Nov 10, 2009)

It can still be done. Clue #2 - There are two methods using the measuring instruments to accomplish this task.
About 60-80 feet away there's the canopy in front of the stores where you can stand out of the rain. At a ninety degree angle it's about 60' away.


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

You may not use much algebra on the job, but in the JATC apprenticeship you will!

~Joe


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

EDM said:


> We are being honest with you. If you actually listened you might learn something. If you expect to get into the IBEW *you have 5 long years of shutting up and listening, then doing what you are told.* You are also expected to act professional, communicating like an adult is part of that.
> 
> I don't think that's asking too much, do you?


You would be amazed how many cubs I've seen run off becasue they thought they had an equal say in things. 

When an apprentice works for me, if they don't wnat to listen, I just send them to the forman to work with someone else.

~Joe


----------



## wavector (Nov 10, 2009)

What's up Good Brother?


----------



## wavector (Nov 10, 2009)

traveler said:


> You would be amazed how many cubs I've seen run off becasue they thought they had an equal say in things.
> 
> When an apprentice works for me, if they don't wnat to listen, I just send them to the forman to work with someone else.
> 
> ~Joe


I usually give them something I know they can't do. When their tail is tuck I got 'em.


----------



## wavector (Nov 10, 2009)

Bend two offsets in different planes in one piece of conduit with this CLIFFHANGER Tool.

http://www.cliffhangertools.com/repeatable-conduit-bending.pdf

I prefer Cox's "Electrician's Guide To Conduit Bending"

However, that NO-DOG Cliff has is cool.


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

wavector said:


> What's up Good Brother?


Gettin' by bro....just doin' time, trying to make a buck....you?

~Joe


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

wavector said:


> Bend two offsets in different planes in one piece of conduit with this CLIFFHANGER Tool.
> 
> http://www.cliffhangertools.com/repeatable-conduit-bending.pdf
> 
> ...


I like turtles.


----------



## wavector (Nov 10, 2009)

traveler said:


> Gettin' by bro....just doin' time, trying to make a buck....you?
> 
> ~Joe


Hanging it up, and sticking with options and commodities market.


----------

